# 99 big bear



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey fellas, lookin at a 99 big bear 400 for the gf, just wonderin if anybody has an opinion of them or knows anything i should look at before i dive in. Its the manual shift version, if that makes a difference. Really appreciate any help.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never dealt with the Big bear 400 but my pops has a 98 Big Bear 350 and its been a tank. No problems with it at all. As a whole Yamaha builds some tough ATVs.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

^^ agreed. I had a timberwolf that went through almighty hell and the only thing that went wrong was the reverse linkage. Solid tough machines. Man I hope Sookie doesn't read this.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks guys. it looks like a tough rig but with the old lady ridin it i dont want her to be worried about it. probably will stay about stock even...... (she wont let me have any fun if its gonna be hers ) gonna do a straight trade for my trusty polaris xlt snowmobile. seemed like a decent deal to me. and now i have an excuse to get a new sled this winter!:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

My brother has a 2000 400 Kodiak and it is a pure Warhorse...Been to Marengo 8 times on 26" 589's and has never had any problems


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Buddy of mine has either a 400 big bear or a 400 kodiak...not sure which...but he goes with us to the badlands in attica, IN every year and does just fine. He just put on a set of 26" ITP mud lite XL's and they are taller than my 27" Executioners. Pissed me off for a little bit, untill he got stuck in a whole i went through with no prob. But yeah, a solid bike.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

i was wrong, its a 350 not a 400. took a quick look at the pics he emailed me and evidentally i had blonde moment. think i spend to much time with the old lady, her blonde moments are rubbin off on me. :1zhelp:


----------

